# FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade



## suikata (30. August 2013)

*FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Hallo Community!

Ich hab nicht genau gewusst in welche Unterkategorie ich schreiben soll. Diese trifft zur häflte wenigstens zu.

Mein Problem:

Ich hab nun ein Grafikkarten upgrade von einer GTX 660ti auf eine GTX 770 gemacht
und erwartete im Spiel einen ca 30-40% anstieg an FPS.

Nun hab ich im Spiel jedoch gleich viel bis sogar weniger FPS.

Teils habe ich sogar 25-30 fps.

Mein System:

i5 2500k @4,5Ghz
Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen3
8GB Corsair Vengeance
EVGA GTX 770 SC

Game Settings:
Alles auf FULL
1920*1080

Ich hab die Nvidia Settings alle auf Standard wiederhergestellt. Und auch nach dem Wechsel der Grakas eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.

Das kanns ja nicht sein oder dass ich nicht höher komme. Wollte eigentlich Multisampling aktivieren können und trotzdem Spielbar bleiben.

Liebe Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

AnandTech | Bench - GPU13 So sollte es normalerweise aussehen. 
Läd die GPU denn 99% in Games? Um das herrauszufinden gibt es unzählige Tools im WWW.
Netzteil?


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Hallo Manuel, Willkomen bei PCGH 

paar Fragen:
spielst du mit vsync oder ohne?
wo liegt die durchschnittss fps ?
wann treten die drops auf, einfach so ?
Hast du vielleicht zu hohe Temps? 
Normalerweise sollte ne 770 Problemlos BF3 auf 70 fps + schaffen

Probier mal Adaptives Multisampling 
spart energie.
mach mal in 3D Mark11 (kannste ne kostenlose version runterladen) ein Benchmark
oder mit Furmark.
damit wir erstmal klarstellen ob die karte an sich die Volle leistung bringt.

-Edit: wenn du Furmark laufen lässt, Solltest du auch GPU-Z öffnen. dann kannste sehen, wie stark die Graka unterwegs ist.
da kreigste alles .... Temps .... Auslastung .... etc. -


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Wenn das Netzteil zu Schwach wäre würde im Normalfall kein boot erfolgen oder bei Belastung die Kiste ausgehen.
Sofern das ding einen Überspannungsschutz hat.


----------



## S!lent dob (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich den?
Wenn so ein toll programiertes wie WoW ist, wo du voll im CPU Limit hängst bringt auch eine Titan kein FPS mehr auf den Schirm.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Vsync?
Temps?
Takt?
GPU Auslastung?
Ohne OC und mit standardtakt mal ausprobiert?


----------



## suikata (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ein paar Fragen kann ich euch leider (noch) nicht beantworten.

Netzteil ist BeQuiet pure power l8 530 cm
Als die fps Einbrüche sind fast dauerhaft.
Ich komm durchschnittlich nicht über 60
Vsynch hab ich aus. Jedoch bei der settings Datei vom Spiel
Von Refresh Rate von 60 auf 70 geändert.
Da ich auf Nr sicher gehen will dass ich über die 60hz vom Bildschirm komme

Die anderen Fragen werde ich sobald ich zuhause bin erroiren!

Lg Manuel


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

ich persönlich starte jedes Game grundsätzlich mit vsync.
wenn deine karte mehr als 60 fps im durchschnitt machen würde würden die drops damit gestoppt weil gewisse reserven behalten werden.
Vsync - best

naja is halt seltsam dass die 770 so abschmiert....
weil ich persönlich grade keinen plan habe was es sein kann (selbst wenn die karte in nem pci x4 platz stecken würde .... wäre die leistung maximal um 4 prozent geringer..... )
MOBO RAM und CPU limitieren nicht.
nichtmal junk aufn pc sorgt für so schwache werte....
(ich gehe auch einfach mal von aus, dass du ne SATA III - HDD mit um die 1 TB hast.....
solltest du jedoch ne uralte IDE Platte haben liegts daran .... is aber eher unwarscheinlich ^^)

to do liste:
cpu-z screenshot (ob die übertragungsrate und die Texelwerte etc. passen, sollte dies nicht der fall sein wäre ein treiberseitiges problem denkbar, des bios der karte fehlerhaft, oder dein PCI slot Kaputt)
vllt nen benchmarkwert von furmark (reine grafikleistung) bei standard benchmark preset 1080 p x0 msaa fullscreen
ergebnis auch screenshoten (damit kriegen wir die Temperaturwerte bei absuluter endlast....)

EDIT: Nvidia verlangt für die 770 mindestens 600 Watt. weil aber das ziemliches gourmet netzteil ist, denke ich nicht, dass es daran liegt ..... wenn ein netzteil zu schwach für ne karte is gibts entweder keinen boot, bei last einfach nen aussteiger oder nen knall (is aber bequiet .... daher kein chinaböller)
unter last hat Computerbase bei overclocking wert von ca. 300 watt von der graka gehabt.... also immernoch genug für cpu und rest....
denke nicht dass es am NT liegt


----------



## suikata (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja werd heute noch die Tests machen. NT denk ich auch nicht dass ist.

Habs am Strommessgerät laufen und das zeigt bei cpu vollast 165Watt an.
Dh selbst bei 300Watt Grafikleistung immer noch ein wenig luft.

Festplatte ist:
System: OCZ Vertex 3 SSD 64GB
Das Spiel läuft allein auf einer HDD Western Digital mit 10000rpm (War die schnellste HDD die ich hatte und Geld für ne größere SSD war nicht vorhanden)

Das problem am VSync war, dass ich mit meiner GTX 660ti So ne Art Mikroruckler hatte weil die dann kurzzeitig immer unter 60fps fiel und dann wie ich mal gelesen hab ja die Bildwiedergabe sozusagen (bei einem 60Hz Monitor) auf 30fps gezählt wird. Stimmt das so?

lg Manuel


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Ja das ist richtig. das ist ein Bug den AMD mithilfe der "3fach pufferung" löst.
bei Nvidia nennt sich das: adaptives Vsync.

heist auf gut deutsch: wenn Vsync nicht gehalten werden kann, und die Reserven nicht ausreichen wird die Bildrate bei aktivem vsync halbiert. Das ist total ätzend....
wenn 3fach pufferung oder adaptives vsync aktiv sind dropt die Bildrate nicht auf die Hälfte sondern kann wieder dynamisch schwanken ....
Sorgt dafür, dass man auf höchstens 40 als peak und 50 im Durchschnitt dropped. -dann fallen die droppes kaum auf.
wenn die Grafiklast wieder durch z.B. gelegtem Rauch o.Ä. sinkt aktiviert sich wieder Vsync

ne wichtige Frage: tritt die zu geringe Bildrate bei jedem Game auf oder nur bei einem? die aktuellsten Nvidia treiber sind ziemlich schrottig.... bei meiner 550 ti hatte ich in BF lila Texturen und riesen Poligonfehler .... (nur in BF)
seit dem ich die Radeon habe kein einziges mal mehr gesehen

die festplatten sind in ordnung .... WD sind hochwertig.
SSDs rocken im System. 

PS zu NT: grafiklast kann man mal immer so überschlagen was möglich ist :
75W durch PCIslot; 75Watt pro 6Pin ;150W pro 8pin. 
theoretisch maximale Leistung die dem NT ausgesaugt werden können ....

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig. das ist ein Bug den AMD mithilfe der "3fach pufferung" löst.
> bei Nvidia nennt sich das: adaptives Vsync.


 
Im Nvidia Treiber nennt sich das Ganze triple Buffering. 



wievieluhr schrieb:


> ..die aktuellsten Nvidia treiber sind ziemlich schrottig.... bei meiner 550 ti hatte ich in BF lila Texturen und riesen Poligonfehler .... (nur in BF)
> seit dem ich die Radeon habe kein einziges mal mehr gesehen


 
Die neuen Nvidia treiber sind nicht schrottig. Die vertragen sich nur nicht so lieb mit den alten fermi Karten. 
Mit meiner Kepler Karte kann ich mich und viele andere auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

ich bin nich der einzige der diese worte in den mund genommen hat.....
als ich meine 680 noch hatte wurde mir von zockerkollegen abgeraten den zu der zeit aktuellen zu installieren ....  und da relativ oft texturfehler in vorallem BF auftauchtenen 550ti macht man einfach schlussfolgerungen 
auf treiber wird doch grundsätzlich geschimpft 


ok wenn das da auch buffering heist ok, hab gedacht wäre adabtives vsync.... wieder was gelehrnt 
aber äußer dich mal zum thema, was meinst du? bin ja gespannt auf die antwort vom TE.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

*AW: FPS enbrüche trotz Grafikkarten upgrade*

Wenn du von SWTOR sprichst, dann ist das völlig normal, wenn 'nen paar mehr Leuts unterwegs sind. So in 'ner 16er OP z.B. kannst du nicht mit mehr als 30fps rechnen.

Und ganz ab davon sind die Foren aktuell relativ voll mit irgendwelchen blöden Problemen mit nV Karten. AM besten gibst die 770 zurück und kaufst 'ne 7970 dafür. Und wenn deine alte Grafikkarte nicht allzu übel ist, wartest bis ~Ende des Jahres und kaufst die neue AMD Karte...


----------

